# s2 knurled painted rim



## L.I. Steve (May 29, 2015)

I have a skip tooth tubular S2 rim that someone had grinded the knurl marks off on the outside of the rim but you can still see the knurl marks on the inside. But there are traces of green paint on the outside and decent coating of green paint on the inside. The paint looks like it's original. I'm curious if anyone can tell me which model Schwinn had the option of green S2 knurled rims. And the hub is New Departure. (Sorry no photos).


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2015)

The only color I've seen that Schwinn used on the S-2's was the ivory.


----------



## spoker (May 29, 2015)

the marks werent ground off,the first run s2 had the knuiling on the inside,and iv not seen anyother than ivory paint


----------



## bikeguy (Jan 28, 2016)

who or where can one get the ivory color rim paint?


----------



## spoker (Jan 28, 2016)

any place that sell aerosol paint will have ivory,its as common as shelby bikes


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 30, 2016)

bikeguy said:


> who or where can one get the ivory color rim paint?




Try http://vintageschwinn.com/


----------



## bikeguy (Jan 30, 2016)

I got 1/2 pint of Rustoleum Almond for 3.75 and it did the job. Just had to paint the inside of the rims after power wire brushing and rust preventative costing.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 31, 2016)

I've used a spray paint called "appliance epoxy" for the rims, found it at Home Despot, likely available elsewehre. Comes in white, black and off-white. I think the off-white is a decent match for the Schwinn color. Seemed to be more durable than regular paint. It's very particular about the re-coat window however, do it at the wrong interval and it does bad things, ask me how I know.
As the the OP's rim. Yeah, it's a '48 S-2. Stamped but no knurls.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## dave429 (Feb 3, 2016)

I believe 48 was the first year for S-2's and as greenephantom and others stated were unknurled. 1949 and after were knurled. I've never seen any other than chrome or ivory. Post some pictures up when you get a chance.


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 12, 2016)

Knurling is caused by the feed rollers in the forming machine. the first ones did not have as much pressure pinching the rim down, but they are all knurled to some extent, and I am sure they decided a larger pressure made them all look the same, and rolled with it. I have a few early sets, one is on my 47 WZ, and you can still see the roller pattern inside


----------



## metoo (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi. Did Schwinn use the cross hatch knurling pattern simultaneously with the straight parallel line pattern? If not, when did they switch patterns? I have some 1953 lightweights with the cross hatch pattern. Thank you. Dave.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2022)

I've seen a few S-6 rims with that knurling, but never an S-2. I believe @Oilit has a set of those S-6's.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 9, 2022)

cyclebuster said:


> Knurling is caused by the feed rollers in the forming machine. the first ones did not have as much pressure pinching the rim down, but they are all knurled to some extent, and I am sure they decided a larger pressure made them all look the same, and rolled with it. I have a few early sets, one is on my 47 WZ, and you can still see the roller pattern inside



The knurling was purely decorative. It covered the resistance-weld seam where the metal was pinched together. Early ones, and also painted ones through the 50's, were not knurled.


----------



## metoo (Aug 10, 2022)

Ok, thank you guys


----------



## Oilit (Aug 10, 2022)

metoo said:


> Hi. Did Schwinn use the cross hatch knurling pattern simultaneously with the straight parallel line pattern? If not, when did they switch patterns? I have some 1953 lightweights with the cross hatch pattern. Thank you. Dave.



I believe the diamond knurl came first, at least that's what's on my '53. My '55 (both bikes are Travelers) has the straight knurl.


----------



## metoo (Aug 10, 2022)

Ok Oilit, thank you . Dave.


----------

